# specificare versione

## dario.turchi

come posso specificare la versione di un pacchetto da installare tramite emerge ? ho guardato il man ma nn ho trovato nulla....

----------

## Luca89

```
emerge -av =pacchetto-versione
```

----------

## cloc3

 *dario.turchi wrote:*   

> come posso specificare la versione di un pacchetto da installare tramite emerge ? ho guardato il man ma nn ho trovato nulla....

 

```

cloc3@wlan0 /$ emerge -pv =app-shells/bash-2.05b-r11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r11 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -build% -minimal% (-afs%) (-bashlogger%) (-vanilla%)" 1,924 kB 

```

----------

## djinnZ

esempio:

```
emerge =sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.21
```

nota che se non specifichi categoria (sys-kernel) pacchetto (harden-sources) e versione (2.6.21) non funziona

----------

## cloc3

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> [code]emerge -av =pacchetto-versione

 

imbroglione: per vincere, non hai controllato la formattazione   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## dario.turchi

grazie mille per la tempestività

----------

## Luca89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> imbroglione: per vincere, non hai controllato la formattazione   .

 

Corretta grazie, comunque non volevo vincere un bel nulla.   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Attenzione che se installi una versione vecchia al successivo aggiornamento verrà sostituita da una versione più recente a meno che non sistemi il package.mask.

----------

## gutter

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Attenzione che se installi una versione vecchia al successivo aggiornamento verrà sostituita da una versione più recente a meno che non sistemi il package.mask.

 

Infatti. Come detto da Kernel78 la migliore soluzione è mettere:

```
>sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.21
```

in /etc/portage/package.mask.

----------

